# Albino x Hypo Burm?



## Far2lively

What is the outcome?? Of these two is bred together, what would you guys suggest is the pairing with a male albino burm???

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## EP1

Hypos and normals all 100% het albino


----------



## Far2lively

What would be the best to put to an albino would you say?? Pretty new to the genetics side of things.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## lee anderson

here you go mate have a look through its all about what you like and what you want to get out of breeding if it is hypo then go for a het albino or a pearl [albino hypo]

The Burmese Python Morph Guide - CaptiveBred Reptile Forums, Reptile Classified, Forum


----------



## Far2lively

lee anderson said:


> here you go mate have a look through its all about what you like and what you want to get out of breeding if it is hypo then go for a het albino or a pearl [albino hypo]
> 
> The Burmese Python Morph Guide - CaptiveBred Reptile Forums, Reptile Classified, Forum


I have a Male albino high white so looking to breed him in the future so I'm looking into purchasing a female,

Thanks for the link I'll have a look 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Far2lively

Love the look of greens and albino greens, so will be looking to get a female as soon as possible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## lee anderson

Far2lively said:


> Love the look of greens and albino greens, so will be looking to get a female as soon as possible
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


 
depending on how soon you want one i should be breeding some this season as long as it all goes to plan not shore what root to take yet but there will be albino greens and het stuff


----------



## Far2lively

lee anderson said:


> depending on how soon you want one i should be breeding some this season as long as it all goes to plan not shore what root to take yet but there will be albino greens and het stuff


Sounds good, what you pricing them at?? Or what's the going rate for one?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## lee anderson

Far2lively said:


> Sounds good, what you pricing them at?? Or what's the going rate for one??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


im not sure yet as i mite do hypo dh albinogreen and im not sure whether to run the male albinogreen through the female albinogreen or to run an albinolab and get albino dh green labs or even another male :bash: its all to much to work out yet but there will be at least het green stuff


----------



## Far2lively

lee anderson said:


> im not sure yet as i mite do hypo dh albinogreen and im not sure whether to run the male albinogreen through the female albinogreen or to run an albinolab and get albino dh green labs or even another male :bash: its all to much to work out yet but there will be at least het green stuff


Sounds good!! I can see some new morphs coming out in the burm world rather soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## lee anderson

there is a lot of new ones about but there not proven and the caramel hasnt been put through everything yet and then the pied well there is everything still to do with that


----------



## Far2lively

lee anderson said:


> there is a lot of new ones about but there not proven and the caramel hasnt been put through everything yet and then the pied well there is everything still to do with that


Hard to keep up with the morph list! Are the pieds and caramels expensive?? Never really been a fan of the pied morph. There must be a thousand different royal morphs, we will eventually have luminous snakes at this rate lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## lee anderson

Far2lively said:


> Hard to keep up with the morph list! Are the pieds and caramels expensive?? Never really been a fan of the pied morph. There must be a thousand different royal morphs, we will eventually have luminous snakes at this rate lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


 
the pied has only been proven this year and he isnt selling any he is holding them all back but when they do come on the market then yer there not going to be cheap 10s of thousands and the caramels you can get a male for about £1000+ and a female for about £1400+


----------



## Far2lively

lee anderson said:


> the pied has only been proven this year and he isnt selling any he is holding them all back but when they do come on the market then yer there not going to be cheap 10s of thousands and the caramels you can get a male for about £1000+ and a female for about £1400+
> 
> image


Wow that is expensive! Not sure if i like the look of them or not but the caramels look awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## lee anderson

Far2lively said:


> Wow that is expensive! Not sure if i like the look of them or not but the caramels look awesome!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


yer caramels are cool that is what im aiming for next a pair of them some time next year i think hypo caramels will be stunning


----------



## Far2lively

lee anderson said:


> yer caramels are cool that is what im aiming for next a pair of them some time next year i think hypo caramels will be stunning


I wish you luck with that  be sure to post pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

